# For The Grouse Lovers...



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

This is by FAR the biggest nicest blue (Dusky) grouse I have ever had the unique pleasure of mounting! Perfect bird! It's birds like this one that make my job so much fun! Sure the hell beats working for a living!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Go ahead and add that to my bill!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow! Excellent mount. Excellent bird.

Sadly I've never seen one in person


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Sure looks nice sir Tex.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

That is a awesome bird and a great job of mounting. 8)


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Very nice looking bird! I love the red and yellow on these birds, how it contrasts with the gray.


----------



## firedawg (Dec 20, 2007)

One of the best grouse mounts I've seen, wish I could afford to get one done sometime.....I have taken some pretty big blues......just never have got one mounted yet


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Awesome. 8)


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

nice bird!


----------



## billybob (Oct 27, 2008)

Saw this one in person last night when my neighbor brought it home. It looks as good in the pic as it does in person... and vice versa. Great mount. The only problem with the pic is it doesn't do the bird justice in terms of the size of the bird. I have shot some nice blues, and have seen some nice blues, but this thing is a monster. Saw it right after it was shot and the thing had a neck like a football player on it. Thick, big bird. If blue grouse are the proverbial "mountain chicken," this was a turkey.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Bax* said:


> Wow! Excellent mount. Excellent bird.
> 
> Sadly I've never seen one in person


I stand corrected 

Apparently I shot one a few years ago with Chaser, I just dont remember much about that day


----------



## diverslayer (Jun 24, 2010)

That's one good lookin bird! I'm pretty sure there ain't many people who have taken grouse that big before. Good job too the hunter who found em. My hats off to you!!


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

That's the exact mount I have been looking for my whole life. Just need to find the right bird. I'll give you a call when I do


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice. Thanks for posting TEX.


----------

